# SOP with unknown guests (Standard Operation Procedure)



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

So I was wondering... What other members do with their dogs when they have a service person come into their home - ie: plumber, cable person etc.??

I always put my dogs in their kennels when I have an unknown person entering my home. Not because I distrust my dogs, but because I distrust people.

While my husband & I were looking into putting a fence in on our property I called several different subcontractors. All but one were very professional, I had this one guy request to do his paperwork in my home - during his visit he talked about his & his wife's love for animals how his wife volunteers at our local shelter etc. I went through my 'sop' & when I let the guy in he requested that I let my dogs run free, that he wanted to pet them & didn't feel it was fair for them to be caged. Me being a young woman I felt a little uneasy as it was letting a strange man in my home & almost felt bullied into letting my dogs out... So I did, the dogs ran playfully back & forth for a minute then went on to more interesting things like their bones. The guy seemed cool, pet the dogs & went about his business. 

I have a bar area in my home vs a table so that's where he gave me photographs of his fence work & discussed fencing perimeters & pricing. Lily sat at my feet while the guy went about his work & felt my initial internal reaction was a misjudgment of his character... Then the guy leaned down to pet Lily, as I watched within a split second he held Lily by the back of her neck & jammed his finger in her ear, my poor baby yelped LOUDLY struggled out of the mans hand & ran away in fear. I was boiling mad but at the same time in fear because I didn't know this man nor what he was capable of. I can not compute why anyone would just jam their thumb in someone else's dog unless it's to intimidate or create a disturbance on ones property. Still though I bluntly stared at him & asked why he did that, the man replied, 'Oh she has ear mites' while showing me the dirt under his finger nail . I exclaimed she'd been to the vet two days ago & knew for a fact she didn't as he proceeded to argue with me... Later that day I told my husband what happened, it was then I decided because of this circumstance I wanted to own a gun.

The only other ppl my dogs have been around aside from Sean & I, neighbors & family - ppl I know I can trust while the dogs are in the room with me. Aside from that weirdo, they only know humans to be their best friends & treat givers - this situation really upset me & waited a bit before I aired it on the forum.


One other thing I meant to mention because of my severe trust issues with outsiders (men mainly) I want my dogs near me at all times because I have a sense of security, that fence contractor just emphasized why.

Point being I wanted to find out what others do with their dogs when they have service men come in their homes & opinions of how to properly handle? We're still semi-new home owners, direct tv box just went out & I know I'll have to deal with these situations in the future but I want to better prepare myself for mine & my dogs safety :/


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I put my dogs in their crates. Bobby lets his dog run around still though. I would honestly see if I could press charges on that guy.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I would have called the company and made a complaint about the guy. Also I understand you putting them in their crate. I always put Helena in the bedroom or her crate whenever service people are here. She doesn't like strange men. Generally she's ok unless they approach her, before she had a chance to approach them first. Of course most men go straight to intruding upon her and she doesn't like it. And she usually acts protective towards me, standing in front of me and such. I try to correct her when she does this. But a trainer said it was best just to put her away and reintroduce her after company as settled down. But it turns out every man she's not liked that we ended up getting to know wasn't a good person! So I chock it up to doggy 6th sense.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

aimee235 said:


> I put my dogs in their crates. Bobby lets his dog run around still though. I would honestly see if I could press charges on that guy.


Do you keep your crates within a visible area or do you crate them in a secluded area?

I would like to press charges but what could I get him on, since it's over two weeks ago & feel like the cops wouldn't believe me. I felt very awkward around this guy, would have reported him to the company but he's the business owner  - I've had my fair share of bad 'male experiences' & just felt totally bullied and out of control. In my own freaking home, by some stranger 



Shes Got Heart said:


> I would have called the company and made a complaint about the guy. Also I understand you putting them in their crate. I always put Helena in the bedroom or her crate whenever service people are here. She doesn't like strange men. Generally she's ok unless they approach her, before she had a chance to approach them first. Of course most men go straight to intruding upon her and she doesn't like it. And she usually acts protective towards me, standing in front of me and such. I try to correct her when she does this. But a trainer said it was best just to put her away and reintroduce her after company as settled down. But it turns out every man she's not liked that we ended up getting to know wasn't a good person! So I chock it up to doggy 6th sense.


I'd say so to.. The guy was the owner of the company.

Where I crate them is in our front living room so their visible but restrained. This was the first & last time that will happen - Lex & Lily think all ppl are good, it was because of this scenario I found out they welcome strangers like they do our family & friends. But shortly after that scenario the man left & the dogs stood each by my side as I walked him out & locked the door.

I just feel like an idiot that something like this happened...


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I have them in plane sight. 

Make a complaint to the Better Business Bureau?


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Do you keep your crates within a visible area or do you crate them in a secluded area?
> 
> I would like to press charges but what could I get him on, since it's over two weeks ago & feel like the cops wouldn't believe me. I felt very awkward around this guy, would have reported him to the company but he's the business owner  - I've had my fair share of bad 'male experiences' & just felt totally bullied and out of control. In my own freaking home, by some stranger


Wow... that is scary though. Is your husband ever home during the day so when you make appointments he can be there?


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> I would have called the company and made a complaint about the guy. Also I understand you putting them in their crate. I always put Helena in the bedroom or her crate whenever service people are here. She doesn't like strange men. Generally she's ok unless they approach her, before she had a chance to approach them first. Of course most men go straight to intruding upon her and she doesn't like it. And she usually acts protective towards me, standing in front of me and such. I try to correct her when she does this. But a trainer said it was best just to put her away and reintroduce her after company as settled down. But it turns out every man she's not liked that we ended up getting to know wasn't a good person! So I chock it up to doggy 6th sense.





aimee235 said:


> I have them in plane sight.
> 
> Make a complaint to the Better Business Bureau?


There's a good idea  - I will



Shes Got Heart said:


> Wow... that is scary though. Is your husband ever home during the day so when you make appointments he can be there?


He isn't, he doesn't work far but since I'm out of work it helps him from not having to come home & lose an hour or so.

I also wanted to post this for others future reference - in case others become new home/dog owners & learn from my mistake.

When I told my husband what happened he discussed it with the guys at work & they all agreed under no circumstance should a contractor request to come in a customers home. Apparently it's proper of them to write up quotes in their service trucks. I found out I've got a gang of 'wrench turners' on my side if I'm ever put in that situation again, lol.

Direct TV though I found out will come out as late as 8pm on business days, so that's cool ... Yeah, I won't be dealing with private businesses for a bit anymore


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Right now they are working in my house.

If I am in the house, I let the dog out as long as they are ok with her and she is OK with them.

If I am not home, they have been in the basement. Sasha is upstairs and i tell them not to come up.(lock doors).

If I am not home and they need to go upstairs, I'll setup her crate and leave her crated in my room.

One of the plumbers came up to talk to my mother and left the door to downstairs open. Sasha went down ad got out through the garage, My mother had to chase her and call her(I was not home). I told them never to leave that door open and I know my mother learned her lesson.

as you can see it all depends, where is the work? Who is home? Can the dog get out? Will the worker be alone with the dog?

depending on the situation the dog either is out/crated or in my room locked. And if you don't trust someone I suggest keeping the dog away, you not liking them can rub off on the dog and they might not like them.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

truthfully I bring mine to the vet for daycare, I actually had a situation arise just a bit ago where my landlord let someone in my house without my permission and an incident happened with a foster that escaped a kennel (started a thread about it when thinking of it along with pits non HA tendency after cheza got all territorial on a squirrel) anyway my girl are up and out of sight. truthfully when I read what he did I had warning signals go off in my head like this dude what trying to get you pup to bite as to sue you. I would def make a complaint on the whole situation and keep the pups up from now on unless they are leash and with you (yes even in the house).

I have watched Cheza grow and I do see some protectiveness in her as well, something my other lack completely. I don’t see HA in her at all but I bring mine away completely as to not ever set them up for failure ya know. And if I were home and someone asked me to let them out (that I did not know) I would absolutely refuse even with Lucy the most gentle dog I have ever met!!!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Aireal said:


> truthfully I bring mine to the vet for daycare, I actually had a situation arise just a bit ago where my landlord let someone in my house without my permission and an incident happened with a foster that escaped a kennel (started a thread about it when thinking of it along with pits non HA tendency after cheza got all territorial on a squirrel) anyway my girl are up and out of sight. truthfully when I read what he did I had warning signals go off in my head like this dude what trying to get you pup to bite as to sue you. I would def make a complaint on the whole situation and keep the pups up from now on unless they are leash and with you (yes even in the house).
> 
> I have watched Cheza grow and I do see some protectiveness in her as well, something my other lack completely. I don't see HA in her at all but I bring mine away completely as to not ever set them up for failure ya know. And if I were home and someone asked me to let them out (that I did not know) I would absolutely refuse even with Lucy the most gentle dog I have ever met!!!


:goodpost:

Yeah, replaying the situation in my head & looking back can't understand why I let them out I totally trailed off my moral compass just to give a person a chance. WON'T make that mistake again...

The guy STILL had the kahonas to call two days ago & check in to see if I'd made a decision. grrr - fkhueig


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

My dogs are always crated just to make things easy. Many service people don't care for dogs. If they are here for a long service I will watch my dogs when I let them out to make sure a gate is not left open. They are all fine with Strangers so they have no issues with people coming and going.

There is never a service person in my house when I or my husband am not home.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

I always crate the indoor dogs...just due to the simple fact that service people tend to forget to close the doors behind em and what not...


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

If I'm home I have my dogs out that are very comfortable with strange men I usually like too get them used to different types of situations, but with my other dog Gizmo I would put her into my room b/c she did not like ppl in her yard. The others are chill about it and just lay down while the men do their thing. But if I do see something I disagree with then I do put my dogs away, also I read somewhere with services coming into ur home you are supposed to put away pets, it's just safer for dogs and human.


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

eh, i honestly don't think it's that big of a deal. if you're alone and afraid of strange men being in your house then you shouldn't have let him in. why not walk him around the house to see the yard and tell him politely that you're uncomfortable with strangers in the home because of your dogs (don't tell him it's because you're alone). if they have to be indoors with you, schedule a time for your husband to be home. if that's not an option, always keep your dogs in their crates. you don't want an accident happening and if a service person is in your house with you, they were legally invited in and any injuries to your guests are your responsibility. i don't understand what you meant about being bullied to let them out. just say no and leave it at that. put him in his place and tell him to keep it strictly business because you have things to do. he shouldn't have picked her up like that or hurt her but he did and she's fine now, right? lesson learned. needing a gun because of this just made me laugh a bit. the problem was a lack of common sense, not his fault. don't let the dude inside if you're uncomfortable and don't let the dogs out. no one can make you do anything you don't want to do. reporting to the BBB might work if that's what you want to do, but i hardly think anything would happen to a contractor for poking a puppy and making it yelp.



^^ that's what I do w/ my dogs & service people.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

mcmlxxxvii said:


> eh, i honestly don't think it's that big of a deal. if you're alone and afraid of strange men being in your house then you shouldn't have let him in. why not walk him around the house to see the yard and tell him politely that you're uncomfortable with strangers in the home because of your dogs (don't tell him it's because you're alone). if they have to be indoors with you, schedule a time for your husband to be home. if that's not an option, always keep your dogs in their crates. you don't want an accident happening and if a service person is in your house with you, they were legally invited in and any injuries to your guests are your responsibility. i don't understand what you meant about being bullied to let them out. just say no and leave it at that. put him in his place and tell him to keep it strictly business because you have things to do. he shouldn't have picked her up like that or hurt her but he did and she's fine now, right? lesson learned. needing a gun because of this just made me laugh a bit. the problem was a lack of common sense, not his fault. don't let the dude inside if you're uncomfortable and don't let the dogs out. no one can make you do anything you don't want to do. reporting to the BBB might work if that's what you want to do, but i hardly think anything would happen to a contractor for poking a puppy and making it yelp.
> 
> ^^ that's what I do w/ my dogs & service people.


Now I know you prob weren't trying to sound harsh but all in all you did.

What you need to see is the OP is not you and she obviously has a COMPLETLY different personality than you. you don't sound like your the least bit on edge around men (and I can only assume and know this can bite me in the butt but have you ever been a the mercy of a man who's intentions are not honorable? I would say no but I don't know, I CAN tell you I have and it changes you, now same note I don't know if the op has either but something to consider before posting) and therefore it would be easier situation for you to handle.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I think mcmlxxxvii makes a very good point. You shouldn't feel bullied in your own home and no one can make you do anything that you don't want. If you have such fears than only have people come when you are not alone. Don't set your self up for that uncomfortable situation.


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

Aireal said:


> Now I know you prob weren't trying to sound harsh but all in all you did.
> 
> What you need to see is the OP is not you and she obviously has a COMPLETLY different personality than you. you don't sound like your the least bit on edge around men (and I can only assume and know this can bite me in the butt but have you ever been a the mercy of a man who's intentions are not honorable? I would say no but I don't know, I CAN tell you I have and it changes you, now same note I don't know if the op has either but something to consider before posting) and therefore it would be easier situation for you to handle.


i don't see how it is harsh if it's the truth. a different personality isn't going to get anyone off the hook if a person's intentions are bad. being too nice is often what gets people hurt. she learned a lesson. inviting the man in made her feel uneasy and she felt fearful. now that she did, she should know not to put herself in that situation. this is totally different than being out in the street and being approached by a man with awful intentions. she let him in! i understand she was afraid once he was inside and didn't know how he'd react if she asked him to leave, but again....she's fine and the pup is fine. now she knows. she asked what other people do, so i also told her that. i don't let strangers inside if i'm alone. if they want to talk, i walk outside with them. dogs are always crated if it's someone i don't know.

and just because i feel this way doesn't mean i haven't been in a tough situation or afraid of a man whom wanted to cause harm - i have. if they're going to do something, they will....why make it easier for them by asking them inside for a cup of tea and a bit of 4-wall privacy?


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Aireal said:


> Now I know you prob weren't trying to sound harsh but all in all you did.
> 
> What you need to see is the OP is not you and she obviously has a COMPLETLY different personality than you. you don't sound like your the least bit on edge around men (and I can only assume and know this can bite me in the butt but have you ever been a the mercy of a man who's intentions are not honorable? I would say no but I don't know, I CAN tell you I have and it changes you, now same note I don't know if the op has either but something to consider before posting) and therefore it would be easier situation for you to handle.


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

mcmlxxxvii said:


> eh, i honestly don't think it's that big of a deal. if you're alone and afraid of strange men being in your house then you shouldn't have let him in. why not walk him around the house to see the yard and tell him politely that you're uncomfortable with strangers in the home because of your dogs (don't tell him it's because you're alone). if they have to be indoors with you, schedule a time for your husband to be home. if that's not an option, always keep your dogs in their crates. you don't want an accident happening and if a service person is in your house with you, they were legally invited in and any injuries to your guests are your responsibility. i don't understand what you meant about being bullied to let them out. just say no and leave it at that. put him in his place and tell him to keep it strictly business because you have things to do. he shouldn't have picked her up like that or hurt her but he did and she's fine now, right? lesson learned. needing a gun because of this just made me laugh a bit. the problem was a lack of common sense, not his fault. don't let the dude inside if you're uncomfortable and don't let the dogs out. no one can make you do anything you don't want to do. reporting to the BBB might work if that's what you want to do, but i hardly think anything would happen to a contractor for poking a puppy and making it yelp.
> 
> ^^ that's what I do w/ my dogs & service people.


Have you ever been physically muscled down by a man? I have - my stepfather several times - I won't go into details but it's done damage I just didn't realize how bad...

*I didn't ask for your opinion on myself personally - just how you handle service ppl. *

I just purchased my first home with my husband two years ago & live in a big city with questionable folk all around. It sounds like you live in a small town where everyone can trust everyone.

It's very easy to critique a situation when your not the one in it, I'm twenty-three, 5'2 & 100lbs. If I were put into a physically harmful situation like I felt I'd been in, how would I protect myself without a gun???

*I did walk around the perimeter with the man & two other contractors prior to that man. Neither of them followed me back inside my home. When I walked back toward the front I was expecting him to go to his & he followed me inside my home & didn't realize he was in the house until I went to shut the door. I let him in by surprise.*

I was trying to be as easy going as possible because he was older & seemed easily agitated just wanted him in & out as soon as possible without issue.

Every situation in life is different & for you to be so judgmental & plain hurtful is uncalled for. Also I should point out Some service ppl YOU HAVE to allow inside your home - not every situation is going to be perfect. It's not a perfect world, this I know - not everything's black and white



Aireal said:


> Now I know you prob weren't trying to sound harsh but all in all you did.
> 
> What you need to see is the OP is not you and she obviously has a COMPLETLY different personality than you. you don't sound like your the least bit on edge around men (and I can only assume and know this can bite me in the butt but have you ever been a the mercy of a man who's intentions are not honorable? I would say no but I don't know, I CAN tell you I have and it changes you, now same note I don't know if the op has either but something to consider before posting) and therefore it would be easier situation for you to handle.


:goodpost: Thank you!


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Have you ever been physically muscled down by a man? I have - my stepfather several times - I won't go into details but it's done damage I just didn't realize how bad...
> 
> I didn't ask for your opinion on myself personally - just how you handle service ppl.
> 
> ...


:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

I will occasionally crate Ruby BUT we have 3 baby gates in the house which I prefer to put her behind - can either put her in the kitchen/hall or in the garage with the the door to house open but baby gate closed. A few times she's stayed loose and after an initial 'check them out', she will quickly lose interest in them and go lie down on her bed.


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Have you ever been physically muscled down by a man? I have - my stepfather several times - I won't go into details but it's done damage I just didn't realize how bad...
> 
> I didn't ask for your opinion on myself personally - just how you handle service ppl.
> 
> ...


yes i have, i am the same age as you, and i do not live in a small town. i live in a larger city in southern california with not so pleasant areas all over the place. lol...

we simply have two different outlooks. 
i would rather not put myself in a situation that would require fear on my part and quick thinking to get out of it (or the use of a gun) if it is avoidable.

my post wasn't meant to be offensive, simply my thoughts on the situation. if you didn't want thoughts on the situation, then maybe you shouldn't have posted it on the internet and instead asked straight out what we do. i'm not one to coddle a person after they see what went wrong and how it made them feel - which you have. life goes on. we live in the real world. you can't get a time out next time a person tries to talk you into something or makes you uncomfortable. i apologize for whatever happened in your past but you shouldn't roll up into a ball and let someone push you around.

you say you didn't let the guy in, but in your OP you said, "when I let the guy in he requested that I let my dogs run free".

if you're going to get a gun, have strangers in your house and be wary of situations where a guy made a puppy yelp. you should freshen up on keeping statements straight. that won't fare well when the cops are questioning why you shot someone.

maybe the problem isn't what to do with the dogs, but what you should do when service people are around due to insecurities you have from your past (ie you said your stepfather has physically muscled you down).

aside from that, i don't see what's so offensive with me saying keep strangers out and don't put yourself in a situation you can't get out of (you said you let him in, now you wrote that he came in on his own...idk). i should add this for clarification, lol - when i say not to put yourself in the situation, i'm referring to letting a stranger in...not in general. if you'd rather get offended than listen to something that could save you at some point then by all means let the man in the house! :woof::woof::woof::woof:

edit: oh, and the comment you made about wanting a gun only made me laugh because your reaction in the original post was 'get a gun' not 'wow, that was scary. i won't do that again'. i don't have a problem with guns for protection, but the person behind one should always be able to think clearly and logically for the sake of them and the person on the opposite end.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

shoulda stuck your finger in his ear sniffed it and told him,
"yup,that heads full of schn!t


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

mcmlxxxvii it is not that I do not that I do not think you made a valid point, it is I think it was worded wrong, try being encouraging what was done is done, try offering her help for next time, your post sounded (weather intended or not) insulting and harsh and very unsympathetic, which is the ONLY reason I posted what I did. 
So once more your point yes valid your presentation not so great


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Leave my dog loose so they can get some attention from other people. APBTs love people why lock them away


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

Aireal said:


> mcmlxxxvii it is not that I do not that I do not think you made a valid point, it is I think it was worded wrong, try being encouraging what was done is done, try offering her help for next time, your post sounded (weather intended or not) insulting and harsh and very unsympathetic, which is the ONLY reason I posted what I did.
> So once more your point yes valid your presentation not so great


:rain:

people are just too sensitive. i have no sympathy for the situation tbh.

1. she is already fully aware of the fact that she can't help herself if a man were to do something
2. she admits she has had a long standing fear of strange men.
3. no one was home

she has a history with abusive men, that should flip a switch in her head to be more aware....but she posted that she still went through her normal routine to put the dogs away and then let him in (even while her conscience is saying no)??? now i'm supposed to feel sorry for her? that's crazy. :hammer: she's lucky nothing DID happen! (and i'm glad nothing did!)


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Wow it's getting hot in here......I lock mine behind closed doors. Just yesterday a service man came to fix my washer and my husband told him where it was located (right across from two bedroom doors). My pit went wild and the guys eyes bucked out. My husband said no need to worry about that door, he's just letting you know he is in there. It's the other door with another dog in it that you need to worry about, he stays silent and waits for some fool to be stupid enough to open it. lol. I am NEVER alone when a service man comes whether inside or outside either my husband is there or I have a friend join me. I would send a letter to the BBB and cc: a copy to him about what he was there for, and what he did to your dog. Many people do contact the BBB as a formal reference to reputable companies.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Aireal said:


> mcmlxxxvii it is not that I do not that I do not think you made a valid point, it is I think it was worded wrong, try being encouraging what was done is done, try offering her help for next time, your post sounded (weather intended or not) insulting and harsh and very unsympathetic, which is the ONLY reason I posted what I did.
> So once more your point yes valid your presentation not so great


S'ok - I get what he/she is trying to say below that high horse (I think just some is a little to far) I do believe the thread is called SOP's???...*sigh - newbies*.



gamer said:


> Leave my dog loose so they can get some attention from other people. APBTs love people why lock them away


Yeah, that was in the back of my mind too which is why I figured it may be okay. Since they're ppl friendly



PerfectPit said:


> Wow it's getting hot in here......I lock mine behind closed doors. Just yesterday a service man came to fix my washer and my husband told him where it was located (right across from two bedroom doors). My pit went wild and the guys eyes bucked out. My husband said no need to worry about that door, he's just letting you know he is in there. It's the other door with another dog in it that you need to worry about, he stays silent and waits for some fool to be stupid enough to open it. lol. I am NEVER alone when a service man comes whether inside or outside either my husband is there or I have a friend join me. I would send a letter to the BBB and cc: a copy to him about what he was there for, and what he did to your dog. Many people do contact the BBB as a formal reference to reputable companies.


Thanks! Great advice, Point Rep coming your way! This was just something I actually never thought of & until being put in the situation now retrospect am like WOW-wtf?? Had I thought of this prior to I would have posted a thread in GP to better prepare myself but such is life.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

william williamson said:


> shoulda stuck your finger in his ear sniffed it and told him,
> "yup,that heads full of schn!t


:rofl: eeeeeewww! I don't think I could have controlled my gag reflex.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

mcmlxxxvii said:


> :rain:
> 
> people are just too sensitive. i have no sympathy for the situation tbh.
> 
> ...


Okay,

I get what you're saying.

However, I posted the thread to get standard operating procedures. Knowing the severity of the situation is why I posted this thread in the first place. We all make moves that in retrospect are like, wow did I really just do that wth was I thinking. That was emphasized in the thread without needing to be said. The entire situation was bewildering to say the least... Moving on - mKay.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Back on topic and stay on topic. Noone is obligated to have the same opinion as someone else but be adults suck it up and move on. Don't make me come back


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

American_Pit13 said:


> I think mcmlxxxvii makes a very good point. You shouldn't feel bullied in your own home and no one can make you do anything that you don't want. If you have such fears than only have people come when you are not alone. Don't set your self up for that uncomfortable situation.


I agree with Holly , I think you are being given good advice, and for an SOP people are going to examine everything as a whole, including your insecurity around strange men. It all has to do with the situation, one because letting the dogs stay loose with your uneasiness can often be passed onto your dogs, that then may cause them to react to whom ever you had let in, in a not so welcoming manner. Your best bet is to never let any man in your home if you are alone since you have this fear. Its understandable so just to start your list of SOP's the first and for most would be to never be alone, have your husband, or a friend there with you. Second would be what to do with the dogs, crate them.

No one is being harsh. You cannot post as such and not think that there will not be people who analyze it all. I say this because I did the same when I read the OP, your feelings, and the situation. This is coming from a 117lb 5'3 woman who has been in very serious, almost deadly situations at the hands of a man, even as a child, yet I have no fear of a men in my home because I assert myself from the second they are in my presence. 
I also agree with it being questionable about owning a gun, if your fear is that great then a gun is nothing more then an accident waiting to happen.
I would suggest working on your fear first, building confidence and being secure with yourself before even getting a gun.
Wish you the best of luck ......


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I put my dogs up and out of the way so they can work. But, when friends are there, dogs are out getting attention. 

I've never been afraid of a service man, but I did have a strange guy knock on my door one time and kind of refuse to leave. I was alone and he wanted to use my phone. I was holding Mary Jane by the collar, and she was growling low the whole time, which is out of character, but my holding her collar and refusing to let the man in probably put her on edge.

He just kept begging to come inside and use the phone and had his foot so that I could not easily shut the door. I kept telling him I didn't have a phone and asked him to leave. He looked at Mary Jane and said if my dog bites him, he has one at home that he'll bring back to kill her. That's when I told him I had a butcher knife I'd put in his jugular if he didn't move his GD foot. He looked at me mean and said he didn't mean no harm and he just wanted to use the phone. But, he moved his foot and I slammed the door.

Never saw that guy again.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

smokey_joe said:


> I put my dogs up and out of the way so they can work. But, when friends are there, dogs are out getting attention.
> 
> I've never been afraid of a service man, but I did have a strange guy knock on my door one time and kind of refuse to leave. I was alone and he wanted to use my phone. I was holding Mary Jane by the collar, and she was growling low the whole time, which is out of character, but my holding her collar and refusing to let the man in probably put her on edge.
> 
> ...


:rofl: awesome!!!


----------



## Alitlebit_ofJACK (Oct 6, 2010)

william williamson said:


> shoulda stuck your finger in his ear sniffed it and told him,
> "yup,that heads full of schn!t


hahah that would have worked but then your finger would be dirty.

My sister has just recently gone through an extremely screwed up think. dont feel like talking about it but I will say that it has changed her and she does find it hard in certian situations I would be careful about getting a gun though but if you do make sure you are trained with it. You might look into info on helping you feel more impowered and make your self a safe plan something you will do in the event of something horrible ie ways to get out and so on. You can also tell the service people not to approch your dogs or find out before they get to your house if they have a problem with animals so if they do you can keep them vrated before they show up


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

I put my dogs in their room, no crates, and tell the dudes not to open that door. Most people ask if the dogs are locked up before they even enter my room. It is normal to have some uneasieness when there are men in your home that you don't know. I just make sure that I watch and am aware of what they are doing, and where they are doing it. My lil bro lives with me-hes 18, I make him be there while they are there if possible. I also own two guns, big ones for hunting, I know how to load em, where the safety is, and how to pull the trigger. I also have a nice sized pocket knife to go with all the kitchen knives. keep your cell phone in your pocket-or hand too. You cant be too safe imo. There are seriously messed up ppl out there.

I'm a small chick-5' 100lbs. I can seem like an easy target. I know that, so I just make sure I know what is where and watch. I am not afraid of men, I just dont want to be a little dummy thats an easy target.

A little side note- I too have been abused by a man, but he was my dad. I feel that intimidation sometimes from men, I clean houses so I am in their home, alone. I feel pretty cornered when I'm in a bedroom, or in a bathroom, and the male homeowner is standing in the only doorway.


----------



## Alitlebit_ofJACK (Oct 6, 2010)

mcmlxxxvii said:


> :rain:
> 
> people are just too sensitive. i have no sympathy for the situation tbh.
> 
> ...


what I have learned from my sisters situation is you have no idea how it feels to have all your power taken away. I could be wrong but it doent sound like you have experienced anything like that. it is a long process to recover. You may have a point but being scared of someone at one time is nothing like actually being attacked.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

If they have an issue with Bruno,I leave him crated,if not then he's free.
The maintenance guy at my complex,use to ask Bruno to be kenneled,cause he's scared of dogs.
However now,he tells me it's no problem,cause Bruno is friendly,and he's not scared of him anymore. :3
Pretty much he's kenneled though,cause he gets to up in everyone's business. Wanting to know what's going on.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Truth be told I would have told the guy to leave my house and would have told him I was calling the cops. I trust my gut if I don't like a person when I talk to them on the phone I don't hire them to do work on my house. My dogs are crated except for River my sons dog. If the weather is nice I put Vendetta, DaVinci, River and Prada in the dog park.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

I think there are/were a lot of assumptions on both sides made in this thread about what or how a person can be feeling based on what may or may not have happened in their past, and whether they may or may not have the 'right' to feel the way they do. All of that is BS, imo.

Back to the topic at hand ...

I always, always crate my pups before I let service people in. You don't know if they have allergies, are afraid of dogs, or what have you, and, IMO, even though they are coming to my house to provide a service whatever that may be, they are still a guest in my house. It's just polite.

If they're okay with the dogs (there's no way anyone would be able to miss hearing my dogs wagging their tails 90 mph against their metal crates), and they usually will mention something about their dogs or ask me about mine, then I will let them out. Some service people just want to come, do their job, and go home without having to worry about curious pups getting up in their business.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I used to use it as a good time for re-enforcing my distraction training so I can put Gargamel on leash and make him practice being a good boy. Not pulling or anything while strange people around the house. I once had a cable guy say I better watch out he is gonna come steal Gargamel he is so sweet and beautiful. Made me realize if a stranger comes in my house he now knows the layout he can come back and steal him from me! Yeah, he made me paranoid, lol Now I put him in my room so no one sees him. As far as the gun goes... really? I mean getting a gun isnt gonna solve anything! What if you miss and shoot your pup! I think you should just not invite people in your home or only make appts when someone else can come over with you or someone is home with you so you feel better in case you feel bullied.


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

At my old place, the yard that contained the dogs spots was kept seperated from the other yard and was fensed off, i doubt a trady would even know they where there.
Re; house dogs, no issues whatsoever, i have only ever had one trades person come over when i was not there and refuse to enter the premises due to the look of the dog, and i seriously think he was simply looking for an excuse to not do that job on that day, he said to me the dog growled at him and put all its hackles up so he refused to even try to enter. I dont beleive a single word he said. This particular dog has never once showed a single sign of ha, and we have tested her with strange people and the reaction is the same, if you say hi to her she turns into a wiggle butt pat slut.

The only issue we have ever had was our lawn mowing guy , we had used him for two years and knew him well he would come and go as he pleased and had keys for our gates that he would lock on his way out[where i live if you own apbt you by law have to have padlocked gates] and it had never been an issue. I was driving home from work one day and saw my housedog wandering out in public over a mile from home, we were astounded and shocked called the dog back and she came straight over pretty chuffed on her adventure smelling like she had been in someones lavender garden. We rang him up[lawn man] and told him he forgot to lock up and we would no longer require his services. He was very sorry but he should have known better i had explained the laws i have to follow and aldso that if my dogs are found outside their yard i risk a hefty fine[$379 for "prescribed breeds"] or worse losing my dog.
other than that they all meet the dog before work and its never a worry we even have regular people who one arival crank out the bones for the dogs and spend time with them off the clock. 
Our electrical guy allways makes sure he is booked for our place and not one of his other guys so he can come have a cuppa and spend some time with the boofhead. 
He has even sent in his lackeys first and then warns them about the dog once they are in the gate , they see her sprinting towards them and freak out until she stops and they realise theyve been had by their boss.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> I agree with Holly , I think you are being given good advice, and for an SOP people are going to examine everything as a whole, including your insecurity around strange men. It all has to do with the situation, one because letting the dogs stay loose with your uneasiness can often be passed onto your dogs, that then may cause them to react to whom ever you had let in, in a not so welcoming manner. Your best bet is to never let any man in your home if you are alone since you have this fear. Its understandable so just to start your list of SOP's the first and for most would be to never be alone, have your husband, or a friend there with you. Second would be what to do with the dogs, crate them.
> 
> No one is being harsh. You cannot post as such and not think that there will not be people who analyze it all. I say this because I did the same when I read the OP, your feelings, and the situation. This is coming from a 117lb 5'3 woman who has been in very serious, almost deadly situations at the hands of a man, even as a child, yet I have no fear of a men in my home because I assert myself from the second they are in my presence.
> I also agree with it being questionable about owning a gun, if your fear is that great then a gun is nothing more then an accident waiting to happen.
> ...


:goodpost:

Excellent feed back & thank you for being respectful & diplomatic-as always though.

One of the MAIN reasons i posted this not only to get feedback on SOP's but also for others that may lack experience like I did, read this thread & avoid my mistakes.

I noticed on this forum we talk a lot about how we handle our dogs when we go out of our safe zone. But never really discuss politics of our safe zones being invaded & how to react - I hadn't seen any threads relative & knew this would make an excellent topic... The reason I brought up my previous issues with abuse is something I realized after that moment I never really dealt with & didn't realize it until that point how I completely gave in over analyzing the situation. Just emphasizes how important it is to deal with abuseful situations & move forward for overall safety precautions. In the situation I was thinking too much, over analyzing & giving strangers the benefit of the doubt - Because the guy was just flat out WEIRD, arrived earlier than expected & was off guard. ie what if this guy reacts badly & I can't defend myself, trying to be polite & diffuse the situation instead of telling the jerk-off to leave.

I feel this is a serious situation anyone could relate to, whether new home owner or new dog owner so they avoid the situation I was in or at least learn from my mistake to better handle it.

What I learned is there is no reason to give a person the benefit of the doubt if you feel in anyway odd around the person.

As far as the gun, I won't just go out and buy one. I should have better stated that I want to take classes to learn how to properly use one in an absolute necessary situation.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Always trust your gut feeling and your dog re-action to strange people. If you do that the odds are in your favor that things will work out for the best.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Alitlebit_ofJACK said:


> what I have learned from my sisters situation is you have no idea how it feels to have all your power taken away. I could be wrong but it doent sound like you have experienced anything like that. it is a long process to recover. You may have a point but being scared of someone at one time is nothing like actually being attacked.


and sometimes my brother,theirs that big tough fight to live guy,that as a small child,they too endured.
we grow up,and we either become the protector of the lesser or the perpetrator,who continues the cycle.
lets just say,in my life theirs been A time or 33 that I've done the next right thing.
I'm not the guy anyone would want in reaching or running distance when one would decide to take advantage of someone or something.
my fear ceases in these moments.
I think of that pain,and on my watch it ain't happenin.


----------



## DogTuff (Oct 1, 2010)

I've taught my dogs to go upstairs to the master bedroom and stay there until they are called back down. AKA..."go to your room". That way guest can move around and not be bothered. 

The other side of that is, if I need them, it just takes one quick shout and they are all there.


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

If I am not home, Nila is kenneled regardless of who is coming over. She is allowed to roam free under watchful eye when I am home and someone is here. The pest inspector is her best friend due to him bringing treats for her and Lil Man. She follows him around until he finishes his job and waits for her treat. I will kennel her if I feel she needs to be. I live in a small town so I usually know who is coming over and if she needs to be kenneled or not. I love for her to meet new people and have her socialized around strange people. She is very well mannered but she does like to check out what they are doing in the house only because she is so nosey, lol


----------

